
If You Want, You May Be Able to Boycott Comcast - flaque
https://medium.com/@flaqueEau/if-you-want-you-may-be-able-to-boycott-comcast-e173317f0dca
======
DrScump
It's easy to boycott Comcast: just don't watch NBC or other Comcast content.

